# Motorsport News: APR and C360R partner for the 2017 IMSA CTSCC!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

CTSC: C360R RETURNS WITH AUDI S3 EFFORT IN IMSA STREET TUNER










_Multiple-championship-winning team returns to ST for 14th straight season._

TORONTO, CANADA — Long-time IMSA team C360R today announced the return of its popular Audi S3 to Continental Tire Sportscar Challenge competition for the 2017 season. This is the team’s 14th consecutive year in the IMSA-sanctioned series.

“This year marks our third season in Street Tuner with the S3, and we’ve made significant progress over the off-season since Road Atlanta in October,” remarked Team Principal Karl Thomson. “This car marked the introduction of some new new technology to the ST class, such as the Quattro all-wheel drive and S-tronic gearbox, and it has taken some time to tweak the electronics of a road-going car to tune them for racing purposes.”

Part of that significant progress has been the addition of APR LLC as a technical partner. “The guys at APR have been just amazing to work with on the S3,” noted Technical Director Ray Lee. “They’ve got a lot of history with cars like these, and we feel like we’ve really moved the platform along.”










Building on the early success of the program, which included a win at the season finale at Road Atlanta in 2015, the team is pleased to announce the return of Argentinian Roy Block, who will share driving duties with Brazilian Pierre Kleinubing.

“We’re thrilled to have Roy and Pierre back with us again, for a second year in Roy’s case, and a fourth for P.K.,” enthused Thomson. “We’ve done a lot of pre-season testing, and it’s great to see both drivers so comfortable with the Audi. We’re expecting really good things from them right from the get-go.”

The No.75 Audi S3 will feature APR as primary sponsor, utilizing their now-iconic livery, rendered in C360R colors. “This design truly recognizes an exciting partnership with C360R, one that we expect will continue over the coming years,” remarked Joel McKay, VP of Business Development for APR.

The livery will be created using AERO Advanced Paint Technology, continuing the technical partnership for a third season. “AERO is an innovative new way to apply paint, and the finished product looks just incredible,” said Lee. “It will be great to see the APR livery rendered with AERO paint.”










The team welcomes a new charity partner for 2017, in the form of The Race Day Foundation. “We’re so very proud to welcome the kids with medical challenges and their families that Race Day brings to the track,” said Thomson. “We’re pleased to help offer a day away to create powerful memories that offer hope and inspiration for a family at a time when they need it most.”

“We’re looking forward to a great season,” said Lee. “Thanks to the folks at Pfaff Audi in Toronto, and to all our development partners, especially Audi Genuine Parts and Audi Tire Center. We’re expecting to see our S3’s at the front of the pack in 2017.”

The team will be at Daytona International Speedway for the ROAR, January 6-8.

———————

*About C360R*
C360R has been competing in professional racing continually since 2004 and fields front-running cars in the Pirelli World Challenge, winning championships in 2014, 2013, 2012, and 2011. C360R also competes in IMSA’s Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge, taking championships in 2010, 2009, 2007, and 2006. Additionally, the team won the Canadian Touring Car Championship in 2010. For details please visit http://C360R.com, “Like” on Facebook https://www.fb.com/C360R, and follow on Twitter https://twitter.com/C360R.

*About APR*
APR, LLC. is a global leader in performance aftermarket products for Volkswagen, Audi, Porsche, and other vehicles. APR develops and manufactures hardware, software, calibration & data-logging tools for engine and transmission controllers, including intakes, exhaust systems, intercoolers, turbocharger systems, suspension, brake systems, wheels, and more. APR delivers software via a 24-hour automated global delivery system from its 78,000 square foot state of the art facility in Opelika, Alabama. For details visit http://goapr.com, “Like” on Facebook https://www.fb.com/aprmotorsport, and follow on Twitter https://twitter.com/goapr.

*About AERO Advanced Paint Technology*
AERO Advanced Paint Technology™ is an environmentally sustainable paint applique that eliminates the need for harmful sprayers. AERO was initially designed for The Boeing Company as a lightweight paint film technology for the 787 Dreamliner. As such, the technology provides significant performance gains in weight reduction while enabling the finish to be a fully strippable system. AERO has proven to be successful in the motorsports industry due to the ease of install, significant weight savings, and enhanced durability. For details visit http://rethinkpaint.com.

*About Audi Tire Center*
Only Audi Original Tires are engineered specifically for your Audi model. To help maintain the outstanding ride and handling characteristics of your Audi, shop the Audi Tire Center for Audi Original Tires. Having your tires installed at an authorized Audi dealership will ensure you benefit from factory-trained technicians who know your Audi best utilizing tire mounting and balancing equipment specified by Audi to help protect your wheels from damage. Finally, you can be assured that your tires are protected by complimentary Road Hazard Coverage. For details visit http://www.auditirecenter.com.

*About Audi Genuine Parts*
When you choose Audi Genuine Parts, you’re making a smart decision. Audi Genuine Parts are built to the same standard of quality as the ones used in the production of Audi vehicles, which helps safeguard the components of your Audi. These parts are installed by highly trained technicians with specialized tools to help ensure a high level of performance and reliability. Finally, Audi Genuine Parts are backed by a Limited Warranty to help provide added confidence. For details visit https://parts.audiusa.com/.

*About The Race Day Foundation *
The Race Day Foundation is a 501(c)(3) for-good foundation, offering children and families living with life-threatening illness a “day away” from their daily challenges. By harnessing the power of the racing and automotive communities, we are able to provide a uniquely empowering, hope-filled Race Day – a positive experience shared by patients, parents and siblings alike. Learn more at http://racedayfoundation.org.


----------



## Elliot878 (Jun 7, 2021)

Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

